# My car of the day, Nissan Juke 2014



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For my car of the day I thought I look at the cross over market and this new 2014 face lift Juke. The British built Juke has bee a showroom sensation for some time now and Nissan have given the Juke a mid life face lift with a re disigned front and rear bumbers, grill and interior tweeks. If you weren't a fan of the Jukes aggresive styling before then you still will not like it.

Key specs
Price £17,670
Engine 1.2 litre turbo
0 - 60 in 10.8 seconds
top speed 111 MPH

like it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing against it, but don't think much of it either. 

Seems to give people the higher up 4x4 feeling that they want.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Still looks like it's been in a fight with an angry fat man who has bodged it's face up, even a facelift doesn't help!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jenny19 said:


> Still looks like it's been in a fight with an angry fat man who has bodged it's face up, even a facelift doesn't help!


 K.O from the fat man.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Nothing against it, but don't think much of it either.
> 
> Seems to give people the higher up 4x4 feeling that they want.


Thanks for your daily opinions of my posts, always interesting to read your views on the latest vehicles. you have become an ever present with your views. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The one thing ive noticed is they have a smaller boot than a mini !!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Always loved the Juke for its funky look.

Facelift looks even better.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Yuck! Worst looking car out


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

neilos said:


> Always loved the Juke for its funky look.
> 
> Facelift looks even better.


To some people the Juke is like Marmite. A brave move by Nissans design department that seems to have paid off. :car:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Never liked them (with the exception of that Juke R), also the lights appear to blind me when they are behind you.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My mate's daughter has got one...ugly as sin!
The motor that is


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

*Worthless vehicle*

Had one for over 2 years. Liked the mad look but what a useless car. 1.5 diesel - slow, thirsty, DPF regeneration always coming on, dropping the MPG to 26 for periods. Boot tiny and badly shaped. Front wheels scrabbled for grip on even a damp surface. ABS kicked in under what seemed moderate braking. Gone now, not lamented.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel sick every time i see one on the road :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CDZ150 said:


> Had one for over 2 years. Liked the mad look but what a useless car. 1.5 diesel - slow, thirsty, DPF regeneration always coming on, dropping the MPG to 26 for periods. Boot tiny and badly shaped. Front wheels scrabbled for grip on even a damp surface. ABS kicked in under what seemed moderate braking. Gone now, not lamented.


 much of what you described could be carried over on the new 2014 model.


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

The Juke forums are full of the same issues but people still "love them". WHY?:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Over £17k for that!! 

So many cars that are much better value than that...


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

The car has done what it needs to do. Show that Nissan is no longer the boring car company it once was (Micra, Sunny, Primera etc). This is a design car, not one of substance and practicality.
Nissan have been an amazing at shacking off their boring car image and turning themselfs into a modern well designed car company.
Most Nissans also get a good write up on how they perform every day, so people will be very happy to buy them.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Steve Burnett said:


> The car has done what it needs to do. Show that Nissan is no longer the boring car company it once was (Micra, Sunny, Primera etc). This is a design car, not one of substance and practicality.
> Nissan have been an amazing at shacking off their boring car image and turning themselfs into a modern well designed car company.
> Most Nissans also get a good write up on how they perform every day, so people will be very happy to buy them.


True. For a young family, the new Qushqai is a really nice looking car.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why would anyone buy one of those


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hideous.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nope, not a fan. Don't much like the Kumquat either. Although, my brother's partner has just got one. So I keep my opinions quiet


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Nope, not a fan. Don't much like the Kumquat either. Although, my brother's partner has just got one. So I keep my opinions quiet


Lets hope your brother's partner is not on this forum or doesn't read your post by accident.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I quite like them. Remember looking in the boot of one in a shopping centre, when car firms display motors and though the parcel shelf was great, its about 2 inches at most :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CDZ150 said:


> The Juke forums are full of the same issues but people still "love them". WHY?:


Read any car forum dedicated to a brand and they are full of issues too. If you read a car specific forum that would scare you off a brand.

Although read an open forum and suddenly they are the best cars in the world.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lets hope your brother's partner is not on this forum or doesn't read your post by accident.


Nah, she's too busy with a job, a year old baby and looking after him.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have actually always liked the Juke, I think it's because me and missus see them and think, they're cute in a kind of underdog way.

The same kind of way people say only a mother could love that face haha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

To be fair most of us point out that too many cars look the same. 

Nissan do something different and we still complain. 

I did have a quick glance at prices and it seems they are available much cheaper. Maybe that makes it easier? 

Nissan make some really nice cars. GTR and 370Z, also the Quashqui is a very good car in its class. 

Sadly all we think about is the dull ones. Also the fact Risingpower owns one scares us off.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

My Mum has just got a new Juke Nismo in white. It think it is a pretty cool looking car in Nismo form. My Dad thought he would never buy any kind of Nissan!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not much of a face lift is it? 

Part of me likes Jukes anyway, but at the same time I'm not sure why :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> To be fair most of us point out that too many cars look the same.
> 
> Nissan do something different and we still complain.
> 
> ...


Ooh ooh, I thought it was you who ended up making everyone not want to own a bmw 

Wouldn't buy that vile piece of toss though.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Gues my Nismo isn't going to go well on this thread then 
I love it though second best car I've ever owned


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

greenwagon said:


> Gues my Nismo isn't going to go well on this thread then
> I love it though second best car I've ever owned


Very nice looking Juke you got there fella :thumb: So what is the best car you ever owned?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Driven the nismo one :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

My best car is and will never part with it










Quite like the engine bay too as I'm a colourful person


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

greenwagon said:


> My best car is and will never part with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not seen a colourful engine like that before, I can taste the rainbow


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

V3nom said:


> Yuck! Worst looking car out


Having a hard time not chundering tbh


----------



## Fuzz573 (Sep 18, 2013)

I love the look of these now, didn't really get it when they came out originally but having seem the facelift cars and the nismo im getting more tempted. Seem good value for money in the used car market too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

We also have a Juke Nismo. Brilliant car and certainly quick (200bhp). Boot space is super small as stated but for a car that we purchased less than 12 months old that comes with the power and pretty decent spec on board (reversing camera, navigation) for circa 15k, we love it!

It certainly is a nice change to jump out of the Astra and get into the Juke for a more subtle drive.

They are deceptively quick too! However the thread isn't about the Nismo!

We would never ever consider a juke in any other trim:


----------

